# Phentermine



## newbie3633 (Jun 21, 2011)

Any know about this?


----------



## SFW (Jun 21, 2011)

My fat ex girlfriend was abusing it. And she would use it to help her study. P.s. she was still fat after using it.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a script for it from my doc. Phentermine is extremley addictive and I dont know why its a schedule 3, because it should be schedule 2. I have used them in the past and find them really hard on my CNS. They hype me up and make me feel like doing all kinds of stuff (sortve like a meth feeling, not that ive tried it). The appetite reduction is also very intense. I never feel like eating anything when I take one. In 6 hours of so when it wears off, all your energy and focus will drop like a rock and you won't feel like doing anything. Because of the sides I now choose clen over phentermine. 

Some people have been successful with weight loss on it. In my own experience, I didn't see anything special. Diet/cardio beats any stimulant anyway; the stim is just there as a small aid.


----------



## newbie3633 (Jun 21, 2011)

My doctor prescribed it to me as well. As a Female I have a tenancy to eat more than my portion size, so appetite suppression may be what I need lol. Not a fan of the crash you are stating. I have done the Clen as well and found that nothing happened. Weird huh.   

I think I am going to try it. What's the worst that will happen, but know at least I know to expect the crash. Thanks Money to Blow


----------



## SFW (Jun 21, 2011)

^ Its addictive. If you dont mind having one more vice, go for it.


----------



## chevyman (Jun 21, 2011)

It worked well for me when I used it to loose weight. It definetely cut the appetite out for the first month or so. It made my BP go up considerably so I had to be careful using it with anything else but between the stimulant and not caring if I ate, I dropped weight fairly quick. Problem is, you will get used to it after a while, just like any other stimulant. If just suppressing appetite is what you want, you might look into topamax. It is used for migranes and siezures, but will also reduce the appetite.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 21, 2011)

I've had no such problems with bp and this drug. I have been on this stuff on and off ...the first month I took it was 20 lbs. I walked over 6 miles a week.
(it loses its ability after a while)otherwise it would be the miracle drug


I like this over the long run and for those that have an addiction problem, then I will suggest no such usage and also abstain from gear.

It is for short term usage, with proper dieting and portion control, and exercises


----------



## newbie3633 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm glad to see success with the posts. I have always been a BIG girl. Not flabby, I did Cheer leading and Gymnastics all through high school. I have a medium frame. I am well aware that I will never be a size 0 but would love to go from a 10 to a 7.  I have been much better with my diet as I do realize that perogies for lunch and McDonalds for dinner was just not my best idea. I now do a lot of chicken and veggies. So definitely a huge change in diet. Also, I have a loss of a gallbladder and I am extremely sluggish since the surgery. Would love to have the pep in my step again.

 So far I have taken 1 pill of Phentermine 37.5 MG and have lost 3 pounds and have cleaned my entire house twice lol.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 23, 2011)

My wife used 1/2 pill a day and it worked real well for her

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## S_walker (Jun 23, 2011)

my wife also does half a pill. helps her i guess. i'm not a fan of it though.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 23, 2011)

My wife cycled it at 1 month on and 1 month off. She had good results. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 23, 2011)

i was getting this from 2ppl that had a script.  it was 37.5mg.  i would do two weeks on two off.  worked great.  it restricted cals too much bc of it's intended appetite suppression.  but also breaks down stored fat rapidly.  i felt great on it but when you come off it's easy to get depressed and lethargic.  also great for task orientation complete eradication of boredom, lulz.  my sources dont have it anymore so if you dont want it *cough* pm *cough*


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 23, 2011)

I could see how you would get more lethargic on it. I think half tabs can cut down the effects when coming off. Just my thought.
I once a week take a half for a.grave yard shift I work.  Works well for keeping me up and alert. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## S_walker (Jun 23, 2011)

ask your dr about provigil. works pretty good. hard to get a Rx for it though.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya I have. I have a horrible schedule. Its 1 day 2 grave and 2 swing. Heh

I talked to a few docs and a psychiatrist and none would give a script for it. I use provigil when I can get it..its great!

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Old_usmcgrunt (Nov 12, 2011)

S_walker said:


> ask your dr about provigil. works pretty good. hard to get a Rx for it though.



Ah!  Provigil...just what my doc recently prescribed.  Glad to see some positive posts on it.  I have yet to try it because, as mentioned, the Rx is tough to get.  The insurance co. and the doc keep going round and round about getting a PA.  My doc recommended it because I seem to have high cholesterol  somewhat suddenly and she was leary to put me on Adipex.

Any recent pros or cons from anyone on the Provigil?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 12, 2011)

I used it before and very harsh


----------



## Jetto (Nov 12, 2011)

Have you considered GHRP/GRF? It works amazingly well for fat loss in women.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 13, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> I used it before and very harsh




u say harsh...how so?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 13, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> u say harsh...how so?



Its an major appetite suppressant. Side effects that can be seen are like the ones you would experience if you were sensitive to ephedra, DMAA or any other kind of stim. The danger lies when ignorant people become retarded and abuse the shit. 

Basically an overdose would cause hallucinations, psychosis, severe N/V/D, headache, increased B/P and tachycardia. 
The reason why the drug has gotten such as bad reputation is because of the hallucinations, psychosis and heart palpitations that people experience. However it should be known that with ANY drug, no one person will respond the same as the other. 

Knowledge is power and those who are responsible with their meds....some of us here....can greatly benefit. Those looking for a quick fix, usually OD in a futile attempt to lose weight quickly.


----------



## newbie3633 (Nov 17, 2011)

Jetto said:


> Have you considered GHRP/GRF? It works amazingly well for fat loss in women.


 
What are those?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 17, 2011)

Peptides.....


----------



## Hell (Nov 17, 2011)

Adderall is better!!


----------



## Djlayboy (Nov 17, 2011)

Phen is great for cutting.


----------



## manic my friend (Nov 17, 2011)

dopamine agonists are great cutting tools imo.  specifically dopamine agonism at 1,5 receptors are on the rise as studies in muscle preservation during atrophic processes/diseases.  
SKF 81297 is one of several being studied.  

i posted this on another forum but here are my favorite stims.

1. phentermine(adipex) overall awesome  feeling.  tasks are pleasures.  flashbulb memory is amazing!  you can  recall any information you've ever learned it seems like.  fat loss is  very rapid but is very short term.  i like it at the 37.5mg tab daily  for 2-4 weeks.  but stopping it is like saying goodbye to someone you've  loved all your life.  it's depressing.  2. phendimetrazine(bontril)-  felt like phentermine's little sister but  had a "zone out" effect on me.  seems to last forever even into the  night.  3. methylphenidate(ritalin)- this is less of a stimulant to me.   keeps me really calm and focused. 
and
dextroamphetamine=pretty good.

amphetamine mixed salts(adderall)- i like the  immediate release.   provigil was pretty ok too.  i have a few nuvigil in  my cabinet that i need to try some day.


----------

